

Are there any good web frameworks for C? - cioc


======
davyjones
There is GWan (<http://gwan.com/>) but it is not open source.

If you are OK with C++, there is Wt (<http://www.webtoolkit.eu/wt>).

------
bjeanes
<https://github.com/AlexBio/Tofu> is pretty awesome (but also pretty new)

------
Tangaroa
Probably not, and you will be doing so many string manipulations that it might
not be worth trying. There are a few libraries for getting CGI parameters, but
that's all I'm aware of.

If your reason for wanting to code in C is for performance at a popular site,
cacheing and server configuration will probably be the most important factor.

